

Facebook brings back in-profile third-party apps with Open Graph Collections - bsimpson
https://developers.facebook.com/docs/opengraph/guides/collections/

======
bsimpson
Announcement:
[https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/2013/03/13/making-...](https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/2013/03/13/making-
apps-a-bigger-part-of-timeline/)

